# luan wall covering?



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Does this make sense with only studs and insulation behind it? Sounds awful flimsy to me.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Does it sound good? No.
Does it meet fire codes? No.
Have I seen it? you betcha. :thumbsup:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I know some folks who are using this in a barn. Their carpenter first said exterior luan then said regular would be okay. My dumba** didn't even know there was such a thing as exterior luan. I don't know what part of the barn this is being used in, maybe some kind of storage space, lobby waiting room or something. These people sell high dollar quarter horses. I asked if anything was behind the luan. Studs and insulation. I don't claim to be a carpenter, but this is not something I would not do or want.

That being said, I did cut and shape a piece of luan to replace a piece of asbestos siding on my house until I can do something else. But I primed all 6 sides. On the finished side, I applied the primer thick enough to rake an adhesive trowel down it to try and match the texture of the old. Couple of coats of paint, good to go! :laughing: This was earlier this year. That stuff is still holding up and blends fairly well...from a distance.


----------

